# Royal Morphs



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

A list to help people out:

Simple Recessive Morphs

Albino
Axanthic
Clown
Caramel Albino
Genetic Stripe
Piebald
Patternless
Lavender Albino
Ghost/Hypo

Co Dominant and Dominant Morphs

Pastel
Spider
Lesser
Pinstripe
Butter
Cinnamon
Mojave
Enchi Pastel
Fire
Phantom
Red Axanthic
Sable
Spot Nose
Woma
Yellow Belly/Het Ivory
Calico


Ill not add the designer morphs as most can be worked out from the above list.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Should you not maybe spilt co-dominant and dominant into two groups?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

intravenous said:


> Should you not maybe spilt co-dominant and dominant into two groups?


Yes please, because I haven't got a clue which is which! Are all these listed single trait morphs? In the dominant morphs, which are the het and which are the **** variants of each one?

sooooo many questions! ...sorry, royal morphs are gobbledegook to me at the moment! ....i should stick to corns!


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

Could i ask what does co dom mean?


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

you know dominant? is it the homozygus form of a co dominat morph? ive never understood wht a domint morph was :?

& great idea CaseyM, really helpful


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

*A recessive gene* is one that is hidden by the normal gene: so when the animal is het (one normal gene, one mutant gene) all you see is the normal gene. You only see the mutant gene when there are two copies present.

two normal copies - normal appearance

one normal copy, one mutant copy - normal appearance

two mutant copies - mutant appearance

*A co-dominant gene* is one that is expressed to the same degree as the normal one so you get three different appearances:

two normal copies - normal appearance

one normal copy, one mutant copy - appearance is half way between normal and mutant

two mutant copies - mutant appearance

*A dominant gene* is one that hides the normal gene: so when the animal is het (one normal gene, one mutant gene) all you see is the mutant gene. You only see the normal gene when there are two copies present.

two normal copies - normal appearance

one normal copy, one mutant copy - mutant appearance

two mutant copies - mutant appearance


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

eeji said:


> In the dominant morphs, which are the het and which are the **** variants of each one?
> 
> sooooo many questions! ...sorry, royal morphs are gobbledegook to me at the moment! ....i should stick to corns!


You mean co-dominant :razz:. In dominant morphs the hets and homos look the same.



> you know dominant? is it the homozygus form of a co dominat morph?


Nope, they are separate terms.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

intravenous said:


> You mean co-dominant :razz:. In dominant morphs the hets and homos look the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, they are separate terms.


 
ahh ok, so would a dominant morph bred to a normal produce all morphs?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

matty__=) said:


> ahh ok, so would a dominant morph bred to a normal produce all morphs?


no...


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Tops said:


> no...


 
whats a dominant morph then? lol..im so confused now :?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

intravenous said:


> You mean co-dominant :razz:. In dominant morphs the hets and homos look the same.


D'OH!!!! yes! typed it wrong!! :blush:


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

matty__=) said:


> whats a dominant morph then? lol..im so confused now :?


Because dominant hides recessive, a dominant morph can come in two forms:

Heterozygous (one mutant copy, one normal copy) that have the mutant (i.e. morph) appearance

Homozygous (two mutant copies) that have the mutant appearance.

A heterozygous dominant (mutant, normal) animal bred to a normal (normal, normal) animal would give 50% normal animals (normal, normal) and 50% morph animals (mutant, normal)

A homozygous dominant (mutant, mutant) animal bred to a normal (normal, normal) animal would give 100% morph animals (mutant, normal)


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Tops said:


> no...


Helpful as ever .


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

intravenous said:


> Because dominant hides recessive, a dominant morph can come in two forms:
> 
> Heterozygous (one mutant copy, one normal copy) that have the mutant (i.e. morph) appearance
> 
> ...


thanks for explaining that to me


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Edit - had already been answered, didnt read it properly.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

CaseyM said:


> Edit - had already been answered, didnt read it properly.


Aren't pastels co-dominant? With the super pastels being the homozygous form and the pastels being the heterozygous form?


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

intravenous said:


> Aren't pastels co-dominant? With the super pastels being the homozygous form and the pastels being the heterozygous form?


 
Yes sorry id better explain your post as its picked up my edit too.

I had said that there are certain dominant morphs that can easily be used to produce all morph babies (there are some that are not visually different at all and would have to be proved out as the homozygous form) and used the super pastel as an example. When bred to a normal it will produce a clutch of pastels because exactly as you said super pastels are the homozygous form and pastels are the heterozygous form.

This works exactly the same for super cinnys, leucys etc, they dont reproduce themselves but will reproduce a full clutch of the heterozygous form.


----------

